# Walking a little funny after 20 hour service on Suzuki



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

My last couple skiffs were purchased used and had Yamaha's. I have a great mechanic that has serviced them for years.

Just purchased a new boat with a 60 Suzuki on it. Motor came with 6 years of warranty. The oil light came on over the weekend indicating that I hit the 20 hour mark and the motor required service.

Not thinking things through, I brought the boat in to the only Suzuki dealer in my area for the service. My rational was that I should use a certified dealer for the service to preserve my warranty. The dealer was good to deal with and even turned it around in a day knowing I had plans to use the skiff this weekend.

The bill for the 20 hour service (changed oil and filter, changed lower unit oil, inspected everything else) was $434. (3 hours at $110/hour plus parts and tax). I've always though it was customary to buy someone dinner before doing "that". For what it's worth, my old mechanic charged between $200 and $250 for this type of service.

Called my old mechanic, and he says that I am not required to use the dealer for anything but warranty work. It's my own damn fault for walking right into this stupidity, but I don't intend to do it a second time.

Anyone have any warranty claim issues as a result of doing their own service or hiring a mechanic that is not associated with a dealer for basic maintenance?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Ouch. My 20hr service on my 30 Zuke earlier this year was in the neighborhood of $170 and I though that was steep. I used a non-dealer mechanic in OS that was recommended by a friend. 

With that said I plan on doing the 100hr service myself.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Feel your pain, my first required on all three of my E-Tex 90’s came at the 300 hour mark (and was around $400-including a new water pump...).
Yes, I’m lucky enough to be onBRP’s guide program - but no discounts or freebies... I usually do two 300 hour services every 12 to 15 months -depending on how hard I’ve been running, usually 5 to 600 hours per year on average.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I have heard nothing but good things about Suzuki motors. That being said I have a buddy here who can't seem to get his worked on closer than 5 hrs away, the local guys can't read the suzuki error codes. I have heard it said and will repeat "Do not buy a motor that you can't have serviced locally"


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Fishshoot said:


> I have heard nothing but good things about Suzuki motors. That being said I have a buddy here who can't seem to get his worked on closer than 5 hrs away, the local guys can't read the suzuki error codes. I have heard it said and will repeat "Do not buy a motor that you can't have serviced locally"


For what it is worth, I have multiple dealers within a couple hour's drive. Also, my regular mechanic works on Suzuki's on a regular basis.

I'm just concerned that a dealer may try to deny a warranty claim because I didn't use them for regular maintenance trying to blame the problem on another mechanic that has worked on the engine.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> For what it is worth, I have multiple dealers within a couple hour's drive. Also, my regular mechanic works on Suzuki's on a regular basis.
> 
> I'm just concerned that a dealer may try to deny a warranty claim because I didn't use them for regular maintenance trying to blame the problem on another mechanic that has worked on the engine.



Lookup the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. 

I believe as long as the oil/parts meet OEM standards and the work is done properly the manufacturer cannot use that against you.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> My last couple skiffs were purchased used and had Yamaha's. I have a great mechanic that has serviced them for years.
> 
> Just purchased a new boat with a 60 Suzuki on it. Motor came with 6 years of warranty. The oil light came on over the weekend indicating that I hit the 20 hour mark and the motor required service.
> 
> ...



I just hit my 100hr service on my zuki 60hp. I did the service myself. It took me 3.5 hrs and was easy. One mechanic wanted $550 and the other wanted $650. The parts cost me $180.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

That stings, I'm sorry for you. Doing your own maintenance does not void the warranty.

I recently did the 20 hr service on my own 60 Suzuki and it took two hours, maybe less.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Flatsaholic said:


> I just hit my 100hr service on my zuki 60hp. I did the service myself. It took me 3.5 hrs and was easy. One mechanic wanted $550 and the other wanted $650. The parts cost me $180.


Did you do the waterpump as well? I'm not seeing how the parts cost $180. I used one oil filter, a few new seals for lower unit plugs, engine and lower unit oil and some grease for the zircs, plus a cotter pin for the prop. Maybe $50 or $60, three new plugs would have been another $20, had I replaced them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The internet is a plethora of good knowledge. I don’t pay anyone to do anything if I can put my hands on it first.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Did you at least use Suzuki lube first?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Mine is coming up and I’m going to buy the zuke service kit and do it in the driveway. Less than $100 in parts. I did my own 20 hour and the longest part was driving to autozone to get the right filter wrench


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The internet is a plethora of good knowledge. I don’t pay anyone to do anything if I can put my hands on it first.


That's what she said


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> For what it is worth, I have multiple dealers within a couple hour's drive. Also, my regular mechanic works on Suzuki's on a regular basis.
> 
> I'm just concerned that a dealer may try to deny a warranty claim because I didn't use them for regular maintenance trying to blame the problem on another mechanic that has worked on the engine.


I spoke with my local dealer at length about this. The extended warranty is not through your dealer, but through cornerstone United, some lawyered up warranty coverage company. But my local zuke dealer said there is no issue doing the service yourself, just buy the parts from Suzuki if you can, save the receipts and documents the date and hours and services done, as long as you don't miss a required service for hours or time, and document your work and save receipts, you'll be fine. 

Btw, my 20 hour/1 year service at my zuke dealer was only $225...I'd find a new dealer...or have them show you the book, but 3 hours sounds high, for not changed the water pump.

They did mention that the 300 and 600 hour services are required to be done by a dealer, I have a while to go before I worry about that.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> Did you at least use Suzuki lube first?


I didn't know it worked for "that"!



Heat_PCB said:


> I spoke with my local dealer at length about this. The extended warranty is not through your dealer, but through cornerstone United, some lawyered up warranty coverage company. But my local zuke dealer said there is no issue doing the service yourself, just buy the parts from Suzuki if you can, save the receipts and documents the date and hours and services done, as long as you don't miss a required service for hours or time, and document your work and save receipts, you'll be fine.
> 
> Btw, my 20 hour/1 year service at my zuke dealer was only $225...I'd find a new dealer...or have them show you the book, but 3 hours sounds high, for not changed the water pump.
> 
> They did mention that the 300 and 600 hour services are required to be done by a dealer, I have a while to go before I worry about that.


Many thanks. Also first I heard about the 300 hour requirement. Much appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Did you at least use Suzuki lube first?


Now that’s funny right there.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Did you do the waterpump as well? I'm not seeing how the parts cost $180. I used one oil filter, a few new seals for lower unit plugs, engine and lower unit oil and some grease for the zircs, plus a cotter pin for the prop. Maybe $50 or $60, three new plugs would have been another $20, had I replaced them.


Fritz,

I bought the Suzuki 60hp maintenance kit. That was around $100. Yes, I did replace the water pump. I replaced the spark plugs, water pump, engine and lower unit oil, gas filter, oil filter, and fuel water separator.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Flatsaholic said:


> Fritz,
> 
> I bought the Suzuki 60hp maintenance kit. That was around $100. Yes, I did replace the water pump. I replaced the spark plugs, water pump, engine and lower unit oil, gas filter, oil filter, and fuel water separator.


Just the water pump kit for my Yamaha 70 2 stroke is about $100. Suzuki parts must be pretty cheap...


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Zuke water pump is $50 for my 60a

You mean that for an extra $2k price tag, I can get less performance, more weight, less warranty and more $$ parts? 

...I knew I should have gone Yamaha


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Some dealers just charge alot. When my Etec came up for the 300 hour service i went to my local dealer and asked what was the cost, it was 1000 bucks. It is only a 50HP. I proceeded to buy all the parts and do it myself and do it right.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I go to the Browns Point Marine:

https://www.brownspoint.com/

for all my Suzuki parts. They have parts schematics for every engine (by 'every engine' I mean the df60a and the df200a, probably more).

I don't buy that silly maintenance kit, the parts cost maybe 50% or 60% of the kit price if you take the time and pick out what you need. The kit is good for the first maintenance, it gives you a clear idea of what to buy for the next.

Browns Point had a sale a few months ago and free shipping for orders over $150, so I have about three hundred hours of maintenance stuff for both motors.

I keep fuel filters and extra spark plugs in inventory, but under most recreational uses those parts should not need to be replaced as often as the people who sell those parts recommend. The same goes for water pumps, every three years for me, but I mostly operate in clean water.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Boats.net is cheaper than Browns Point on most stuff but BP has great customer service and the website is easier to navigate when looking for parts. 
If you end up buying the different Suzuki brand grease and gasket seal then you’ll be out, initially, another $75 or so but they’ll last you several rounds. 
Buying the service manual is very helpful but that’s another cost... of course. Realistically, it’s going to take a couple service periods for you to make up the difference. I prefer it for the peace of mind that it’s being done right and I’m not getting robbed.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just the water pump kit for my Yamaha 70 2 stroke is about $100. Suzuki parts must be pretty cheap...


The kit for my 60 cost me $36 last week. I'm starting to wonder if I got the wrong kit based on what you paid. Guess I'll find out when I try to install it on Saturday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> The kit for my 60 cost me $36 last week. I'm starting to wonder if I got the wrong kit based on what you paid. Guess I'll find out when I try to install it on Saturday.


What all was included in your kit? I’m talking about the housing liner, impeller, keyway and all gaskets.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What all was included in your kit? I’m talking about the housing liner, impeller, keyway and all gaskets.


Mine was everything minus the housing. Still doesn't seem to add up. I'm glad I saved my receipt; looks like I might be returning it


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have done all the maintenance on my last three Suzuki engines and never had a problem with warranty. Great engines, I have had almost no need to take them in to a dealer.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

That's an expensive oil change. I bet it took them 30 minutes to do the whole job.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

Back when I was a full time wrench, our sales department just included the 20hr in the sale. It takes a couple hrs if done correctly. It was really a sales tactic as it cost us next to nothing and most all came back for the 100hr service, 200hr, insurance work, do dads and thingamabobs. Suzuki makes a great outboard and stands behind them. I had a df250 come in with very low compression on 3 cylinders and computer clearly showed that break in procedures were not followed. It was never ran above 3800 rpm. Motor had 3-400 hrs. Suzuki gave him a powerhead under warranty anyway. Only because he had always serviced it at an autherized dealer. I got to tell that guy I told you so, since I was the tech telling him to run it harder.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

Another thing overlooked often and is included is tappet check and adjust, nut/ bolt retourque, idle speed check and adjust.. Providing you have a reputable dealer this all takes time and those folks have to get paid or they’re doors will close.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

One more thing you may way to keep in the back of your mind if servicing your own outboard is the thermostat. I maintained my zuke df70 myself for a couple years and failed to replace that little gizmo. It wasn't called for in the Suzuki manual so I didn't worry about it. If the thermostat sticks then the zuke wont warm up to the correct operating temp because the water pump will be flowing max water to keep the engine cool. If its operating at too low a temp then the piston rings don't seat fully so it ends up "making oil." This is when the unburned fuel blows past the pistons when they compress and flows into the engine oil. Next thing you know your oil pressure is so high the motor will barely idle. Not a huge deal to fix. Drain and flush the oil, replace the thermostat, move on with life. But it did ruin a perfectly good early spring day of fishing for me.


----------

